# Pet-safe floor cleaner?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any take on a petsafe floor cleaner for tile?

Our little ones do a number on our tiled floor where they are left during the day but I'm wary to clean it with anything other than water because I've read that so many cleaners are bad for pets (logically). I know to avoid things with bleach or ammonia because it smells like "pee" to them, but what else? How can I be sure its not going to harm them? They are dogs lol, and from time to time they lick the dickens out of the floor!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

good question, i will be interested in the answers to this. i have tile floor also and have been using Mr Clean well diluted with water. i wash the floor around once every 2 weeks. Sweep and vaccum in between. Maybe this is not good for my little girls...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

elaina said:


> good question, i will be interested in the answers to this. i have tile floor also and have been using Mr Clean well diluted with water. i wash the floor around once every 2 weeks. Sweep and vaccum in between. Maybe this is not good for my little girls...


I found some hard surface pet cleaner at walmart and I put that in with some greenworks floor cleaner...but I feel like there has to be an actual "safe" option. I tried googling it and really couldn't find much! So if anyone has any secrets, I've love to hear them!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Whenever I clean my floors tile, stone hartdwood I just clean it and wipe off with a damp cloth or mop to rinse and hand dry. I ususlly put Zoey in a different room then I am cleaning or in her kennel.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Try CLOROX ANYWHERE...safe to use around kids, pets and even food!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Rico's Mom said:


> Try CLOROX ANYWHERE...safe to use around kids, pets and even food!


Thanks! That's brilliant. I use that stuff on my counters anyway as it is. Just never occured to me to dump it out of a spray bottle into the mop bucket!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Natures Miracle! I spray & then mop with water to "rinse". Works perfectly!


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

If you are looking for non-toxic cleaners, I would recommend seventh generation. This is a great natural brand, they start to sell it at Target now. But if you are looking for something that is non-toxic and homemade, I would recommend adding half Apple Cider Vinegar to half water in a spray bottle. I use it to clean counter tops and floors. ACV is a natural form of antibacterial and antifungal cleaner.


I used to use commercial cleaners like clorax, and found out that stuff is toxic to both humans and pets. Moochi likes to lick everything including the floors, and ingesting that stuff can't be good so we made the switch. I got rid of all unnatural cleaners. I mostly use ACV and water to clean, but for dish soaps and detergents, I use seventh generation.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I was going to recommend Vinegar too. I have used it on my ceramic tile and after its washed with it the floor feels surprisingly clean


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

**** & Span is totally safe with pets and kids.  It's advertised that way. I just read an article about it.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I use warm water with a little hydrogen peroxide mixed in. I saw this in an article of natural dog magazine, it disinfects, but is safe. Cleaners with bleach and chemicals get on their paws and can end up being ingested. There's also some belief that bleach and cleaning chemicals are one of the major causes of canine cancer. I threw it all out, i'm too scared to take a chance.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I use Dettol floor wipes on my kitchen floor and the porch floor, the rest is carpeted.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you guys have Dettol? Its a disinfectant and is safe for babies.. i use that as i'm pretty sure if its safe for babies its safe for animals. I tend to rinse the floors with water anyway then wipe them dry with a dry mop. Daisy tends to mooch outside or stay in her crate whilst i'm cleaning and only licks the floor once its dry.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I use Simple Green that I purchased at Home Depot: 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 
I mop the tile floors with a diluted solution of Simple Green and mop again with clean rinse water. It does a great job cleaning my tile floors and leaves a refreshing clean smell. 

Here is the description of Simple Green:
Concentrated Simple Green® is a non-toxic and biodegradable cleaner/degreaser that really works and can be economically custom-diluted for many, many different uses. From floors and walls to pots and pans, from countertops to appliances, sinks and drains, from stained carpets to greasy tools; it only takes a little Simple Green to get big jobs done around your home. Simple Green is one of the most versatile all-purpose cleaners you can buy! _*Its non-toxic and biodegradable formula is safer to use around children and pets. *_The makers of Simple Green have spent over $3 million to verify the safety claims of their unique formulation. Because it is a concentrate, you can custom dilute Simple Green to suit all of your many different cleaning needs. It replaces most cleaners, deodorizers, detergents, degreasers and laundry pre-soaks you're using now!

Concentrated 
Non-toxic 
Biodegradable 
Economical 
Safer around children and pets 
Septic-safe 
Convenient super gallon refill size


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> I use Simple Green that I purchased at Home Depot:
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> I mop the tile floors with a diluted solution of Simple Green and mop again with clean rinse water. It does a great job cleaning my tile floors and leaves a refreshing clean smell.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is available where I live so I will give it a try.


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> I was going to recommend Vinegar too. I have used it on my ceramic tile and after its washed with it the floor feels surprisingly clean


I use vinegar a lot to clean. Especially on things I want sanitized but don't want to use bleach, like the kitchen counters. Vinegar is great for cleaning!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a steam mop for mopping all my floors! Gets the job done with no chemicals (just water!) and the heat disinfects the floors while I mop. I love it and never want to go back to anything else!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

OdoBan. http://www.odoban.com/products/odobanr-concentrate.php

My daughter worked as a Vet Tech for years, and at every Clinic she worked at, they used OdoBan. I buy a gallon at a time at Sam's Club. I use it diluted to mop my floors, I pour it into my washing machine when I launder the dogs' bedding, the ready to use spray bottles of it is what I use to clean up the occasional accident, and to spray then wipe out the dogs' crates. I pretty much use it everywhere my dogs are. It does an amazing job. I've gotten pet and non-pet stains out of my carpet with it too. It's been effective on carpet, hardwood and tile.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so surprised not more people use Natures Mircle! LOL It's specifically for pet stain/odor removal. Even gets rid of the "scent" many other cleaners leave behind. The pet store I buy it from only sells ALL natural products that aren't harmful to pets - we've had great luck with it. Here is the product description: 

"Nature's Miracle Stain & Odor Remover contains the same ingredients that nature uses to rid organic debris from the earth's surface--enzymes. It consists of billions of nature's enzymes that turn organic stains and odor causing material into a liquid you simply wipe away. Recommended for the removal ofurine, stool, blood or any organic material from any surface."

Anyway, I just thought I'd share more about it since it seems not many people are familiar with it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I use Simple solution stain and odor remover, which is safe for pets and children.
Just put some into a bucket of hot water and mop my floors with it.
I sometimes add a drop or 2 of white/clear vinegar in aswell. lol

All of my place has hard floors with the odd rug here and there..
It's also what i spray with if someone misses the pad or anything gets spilled.
Leaves a lovely fresh smell too.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Do you guys have Dettol? Its a disinfectant and is safe for babies.. i use that as i'm pretty sure if its safe for babies its safe for animals. I tend to rinse the floors with water anyway then wipe them dry with a dry mop. Daisy tends to mooch outside or stay in her crate whilst i'm cleaning and only licks the floor once its dry.


Yes we have that cleaner in Canada! 
I personally use vinegar and water in my Scoobas (little robotic floor washers.. lol) and then I alternate with Murphy's oil soap, as far as I know both are very safe for the animals! I use bleach and water in the area where I keep AJ's pee pads (papers)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I just buy a mahoosive box of biological washing powder. It destroys wee and poop residue and does indoor floors, the concrete catrun and all my clothes washing too!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We use seventh generation or simple green.

Petsmart has a line of Paw friendly cleaners.


----------

